# Veterans Day



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

On this veterans day, I ask of all of you to take a few seconds away from your busy lives to honor the sons, daughters, brothers, sisters, mothers, and fathers who have either served and have given the greatest sacrifice to our beloved country and to those who continue to serve. And may we all come home! Thank you!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Thank you to all that serve & have served & the ones that gave all.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks, Grandpa.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

You are welcome. we do it for each and everyone of you. there is also a personal vandetta with sand [email protected].


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks to our vets, and special thanks to our members who serve:

Dale a.k.a. DrillersGoDeaper
...... a.k.a. USCMTadpole

(someone please quote me and add to the list if you know of others)


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks to all that serves and has served.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Thanks to our vets, and special thanks to our members who serve:
> 
> Dale a.k.a. DrillersGoDeaper
> ...... a.k.a. USCMTadpole
> ...


 policebrute750


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you for all of your service


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Serving currently in Bahrain and Kuwait.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for everything you have done, are doing and will do for our country! :usa: :unitedstates: :usa2:


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thank You Vetrans.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Words aren't enuff, but THANK YOU!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Happy Veterans Day and thanks to all who are currently or have served in this great Country's Armed Forces. Thanks to ya'll we can sit in the comfort of our own homes and enjoy freedoms such as this forum. Let's also keep in mind today and say a prayer for all of the military men and women and who lost their lives last week on American soil at Ft. Hood.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks guys ..........


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Words aren't enuff, but THANK YOU!!


 :agreed: I have several friends over there now and several who have already come home :bigok:


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

THANK YOU for my rights!!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I know it's a little late, but this is a good song for all the Vets and people still serving.
Thanks


----------

